# Z man TRD muddy water



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

What’s your favorite color TRD to fish in muddy waters?


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I love the Ned, but the correct answer here is a different bait in chocolate milk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I love the ned rig too. I was just curious because the last tournament I fished, the top guys were throwing the ned rig and catching fish in pretty muddy water. I was throwing black and blue chatterbait with a blue razor shad trailer and didn’t have any luck. Was fishing the same depth as


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

That's fair. I guess I'd go with something really dark like Yoga Pants. I think the Ned does ok in stained water but I just don't have the confidence to throw it when it gets super dirty


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Maybe a black and blue big trd or something that has a bigger profile. You could try a zinker on a shakey head for an upsized finesse presentation. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'd second the yoga pants also the green is been outstanding for me as well in all water


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Trd crawz mud bug or big trd melting craw carolina style


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

I've used Junebug using the TRDs in murky/muddy water and done well. I have almost every color in the TRD and I still mainly just use green pumpkin and junebug.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What’s a TRD? I thought this was a toyota thread.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

The Ned works in any condition period. Go with Black and Blue, or JuneBug for the chocolate milk.
I also recommend you rig it Niko-Weedless. If your fishing in muddy water the bass will be clinging to structure, your going to be literally wanting to throw the bait against said structure, hence weedless is better.


----------

